# Sand target, how much?



## andywb (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen several people recommend using sand as a target for broadheads. How much sand is needed to stop an arrow and what type of sand works best?


----------



## b2sandshee (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont think id want to be using sand to stop my arrows...


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use to shoot at a 3d range in Oklahoma City, and they just had little areas cut out into sandy soil that looked like little dams for lack of a better word and it worked, you just set your target up against the back. The broad-heads will be useless once you do this, the sand dulls the crap out of them, so make sure you have a practice set. I can't remember how much sand it took, but it seamed to stop the arrow pretty fast.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

I found this photo doing a google search 

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/lJ89mwQxrds/0.jpg


----------



## fhhunter (May 17, 2012)

b2sandshee said:


> I dont think id want to be using sand to stop my arrows...


X2 that.
I'd hate to see what kind of damage it does to carbon shafts also.
As a last resort I would use the sand as a catch for missed shots, Kinda like a berm or something along that line, but you will not find me shooting into the sand on purpose. EVER!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

If my resharpenable heads can'thandle being shot into sand, they sure as hell aren't going on my hunting arrows.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I shoot into sand at hunting camp and really like it. However, i rarely use my hunting heads but rather a practice broadhead or a field point. And i think what they use is any old sand you would buy at a landscaping place or similar.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Will dull your broadheads alot


>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

andywb said:


> I've seen several people recommend using sand as a target for broadheads. How much sand is needed to stop an arrow and what type of sand works best?


Sandboxes, like in the link Msokol13 posted, have been used by bowhunters since at least the mid-1900's. You build a simple 3-sided box and fill with plain ol' sand like you would put in your kids' sandbox. You can buy sand in bulk at landscape supply dealers, by the bag at Home Depot, etc. Required depth of sand will depend upon your particular bow/arrow combo. Obviously, you don't want the broadhead to reach the back panel of the box. For a recurve bow, I'd be comfortable with having sand a foot deep. If the sand is clean, it's actually pretty easy on broadheads (and shafts), although they will need resharpened/touched-up or blades replaced after repeated shots. The real beauty of sand versus layered foam is that the sand never gets shot out or has to be re-layered. Re-grade the sand pile before each session and you're good to go. Of course, the main disadvantages to sandboxes is that they aren't portable and most of us don't have a spot that can be dedicated to it's use.


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

Beach sand is the cleanest some people just get a 5 yd dumped for a pile or you can build a three sided box about 3 ft wide make the back higher then the sides about 2 ft in the back an 16" side will work fine.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Hunter Dave said:


> Of course, the main disadvantages to sandboxes is that they aren't portable and most of us don't have a spot that can be dedicated to it's use.


And keep it covered when not in use so it doesn't become a litter box


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Sand has worked at least for decades. Nothing new about it. Yes, sand and soil dull broadheads. But you also are less likely to get damage pulling from sand than foam.


----------



## OutDoorFreak97 (May 2, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=lJ89mwQxrds&v=lJ89mwQxrds&gl=US

Google is you're friend.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Further to my previous comments....I hadn't shot into sand for a while but did some this weekend. Upon further consideration, I'd suggest starting with at least 20" of sand, preferably damp. We actually actually buried a 30" field tipped arrow launched from a recurve into dry sand! Covering your sandbox is a good idea to eliminate debris, especially kitty droppings.


----------



## smokeeter (Jan 31, 2007)

keep the sand dry , especially in freezing temps, like shooting in concrete.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

fhhunter said:


> X2 that.
> I'd hate to see what kind of damage it does to carbon shafts also.
> As a last resort I would use the sand as a catch for missed shots, Kinda like a berm or something along that line, but you will not find me shooting into the sand on purpose. EVER!


It does absolutely nothing to the arrow, fear mongering is not very productive. Perhaps you should try and shoot an arrow into sand on purpose so you could witness first hand what actually happens to the arrow. I have shot carbon arrows into sand with no appreciable damage for years. What happens is the broad head causes the sand to splash out away from the shaft and then gently fall back in. Don't shoot an arrow with a field tip into it though because it will just disappear. I would recommend about 25" to 30" deep as well.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I see all the crying about shooting into sand. Don't any of you guys shoot broadhead shoots???


----------



## d4vos (Aug 8, 2011)

My local club uses sand at every stage, many people I met this weekend have shot thousands of rounds into the sand. No wear at all that wouldnt also come from a foam target. 

What I actually find interesting is that 6 inches of sand will stop almost every bullet fired from a gun, but a bow will drive it over 40" with a field point... interesting indeed.


----------

